# Audio File Conversion



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2009)

I need some help. I just found out that all of my sermons for the past six months have been recorded in WMA. Hey it's a great format, but it is worthless in Audacity. Do any of you know of a good Mac based conversion software that can convert to WAV. . . and is free? (I'm really cheap and broke.) I've tried Switch and it is a no go. Way to unstable, doesn't work 99% of the time anyway.

I have to get these things edited. Help!


----------



## Houston E. (Oct 21, 2009)

ITunes should convert it to MP3 for you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 21, 2009)

Get WinAMP.

AMR


----------



## Webservant (Oct 22, 2009)

If all else fails, burn it to a CD and then rip it from the CD, using iTunes. I think you can convert it to an MP3 through iTunes.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 22, 2009)

use audacity. it works great and it's free. Also, if you want to edit the audio, it's easily done.

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

I use this program to record sermons at church. Then I use it to edit them before putting them on the website.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 22, 2009)

*What to do*

* Plan A*
If you only have a mac then:

download switch wma converter
download Flip4Mac
Use switch converter to change your files to mp3 format

*Plan B*
Or you can just ask the person who records your sermons (to use the pc being used to record it) to have every sermon burned to a CD (6 months= 25-26 Discs) as Audio CDs, Afterwards you can use your Mac's Itunes software to copy the contents as MP3 files.

Hope this helps


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas fellows, but if you read the OP you will see that I've done pretty much all of your suggestions:

WinAMP: Windows only. I'm on a Mac.

ITunes will not convert ema on the mac platform.

Switch will not function properly after nine different attempts to install. This is no uncommon I have discovered.


Audacity is great software. I have used of for years. It will not recognize wma files. That is the whole issue.

I have shown the fellow how to record in mp3 and wav but that does not solve my problem with the last six months. 

I sincerly hope I don't have to burn all of them and then rip. I am tryng to keep as much sound quality as possible.


----------



## Houston E. (Oct 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> ITunes will not convert ema on the mac platform.
> .



 sorry...
will PM you


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 22, 2009)

If you had the ability to run Windows software, the best choice is dbPowerAmp.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 22, 2009)

Got it! I downloaded a demo of Music Man and did the whole batch in about two minutes.


----------



## Berean (Oct 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Got it! I downloaded a demo of Music Man and did the whole batch in about two minutes.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome


----------

